# Game #53 (2/13): New York Knicks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This game will be very close...and to be honest with you all. I think we might lose this one:brokenhea


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sick of Radmanovic starting.. aswell as Odom and Bynum right now


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Win or Lose tonite...i dont care...my class was canceled today and i dont have to goo....yyyaaayyy


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Few changes needed. Don't ever let Evans step his foot on the court, let Cook play,start if possible its ok if he misses few shots. More time for Turiaf.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't get swept by the Knicks...we just can't.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We can't get swept by the Knicks...we just can't.


I said the same thing about the lowly Bobcats and the Chris Paul-less New Orleans last time, but we are a combined 0-4 right now from both.


With this team, you never know which one is going to show up. The elite and darkhorse favorite Lakers or the Los Angeles Defenders.


But i have a gut feeling after suffering some humiliating losses, the teams character would somehow do everything in their willpower to bag a W tonight.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

This can be a revenge type thing since Kobe didn't play last time. They shouldn't lose. Watch Kobe go for 40 or around there tonight. I just believe he will do that ending this losing streak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we lose tonight, I don't think I'm going to be able to watch a Laker game for a while...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we lose tonight, I don't think I'm going to be able to watch a Laker game for a while...


I hear ya bro..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

somebody please own the **** out of curry


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers will win by double digits...they're at home again...and Kobe didn't get to play the Knicks @ MSG so he'll come out strong against them this time around...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum and Turiaf could really abuse Curry if they want to , Curry is a softie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Tuesday, Feb 13
> 
> The first game back after an extended trip is always a difficult one due to the ‘hangover effect’ from being on the road for so long. In addition to battling the Knicks, we will have to battle the post-trip fatigue that sometimes afflicts teams on their return. The game at New York a couple weeks ago started the road trip on a sour note partially due to the fact that Kobe was suspended and partially due to our inability to control the boards against a tough New York team. We were outrebounded by 15 (48-33) and of special note is the fact that they had 14 offensive rebounds while shooting 49% which tells us that we did a poor job of rebounding the basketball. Priority number one tonight is to do a better job on the boards especially in regards to keeping a body on David Lee when he enters the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good job by this reserve group so far..

Farmar, Vujacic, Evans, Turiaf, Cook

9-4 run early in 2nd.. of course it could always change!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank goodness for the 2nd unit , I mean really can anyone outside of Kobe hit a shot in that starting line-up. The Knicks kept leaving the other guys open. 

Turiaf bringing good effort with the 2nd unit. 

Evans is one selfish player he's our very own blackhole. he forces the game open or not. He needs to chill. 

Eddie Curry is wearing Bynum out already.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like BC's offense but does he have a clue defensively.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone kidnap Evans please just tackle him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush is stinking up again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers leading at the half by a score of 54-49. Kobe with the buzzer-beating three to end the first half! 

Our bench played pretty well, scoring 20 points in the first half, already more than the entire amount they had against Cleveland on Sunday. 

Not a bad job thus far by the Lakers...we need to slow down Eddy Curry, who by the way, has three fouls in the game at the half. We need to attack him and get him out of the game. Odom needs to hit some shots. He has 0 points at the half, but does have four rebounds and four assists.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I just don't understand Phil, why does he trust Evans again and again. That guy just doesn't know what to do with the ball. He acts like a nervous singer on the stage, when he has the ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I really like BC's offense but does he have a clue defensively.


Atleast he provides offense, where as most of the players doesn't provide anything.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ likes Evans because he's aggressive and he thinks feast or famine that Evans is gonna make the defense react problem is Evans has far too low a bball IQ to consistently execute anything. 

I just can't figure Odom , he wasn't even trying to make anything happen as far as scoring is concerned. How can a guy that talented essentially start doing stupid things offensively. Why not just post up all game. his off the dribble game is invisible because he's struggling with his jumper. 

Coinicidentally without Odom on the 2nd unit they played their best game in 2 weeks. PJ joked that the 2nd unit was saddled with him I guess he was right.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Andrew Bynum STILL sucks at defense! Awesome.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't put away the Knicks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe's defense is really bad right now. he's reaching alot and not moving his feet. When he wants to lock in he's terrific but otherwise he just sorta floats around. 

Offensively we're playing real stupid ball if the Knicks wanna play Kobe with marbury then we should go to Kobe every time down. He should get 60 until they start doubling all game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol @ letting Knicks shoot 57%.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

For people that think we are not in a danger zone, you are retarted.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> For people that think we are not in a danger zone, you are retarted.


Agreed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop shooting the ****ing 3s, if you are not making them.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Knicks already have four players in double digits, and Laker have Kobe. It is like 1-5 basketball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Crawford playes well every 20 games, why does it have to be against the lakers?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lucky to only be down 1 after 3...we better ****ing win this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We continue to get worse game-by-game.

Right now, we are worse than we were two years ago. We won 34 games two years ago. 34 games.

Well done, Phil. Well done.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is on the streak of shooting free throws without a miss. I think it has reached 30. You know what happens when Kobe goes on streak like that. He scores 81 points. Cleveland beware.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Crawford playes well every 20 games, why does it have to be against the lakers?


Why do we have to be the stupidest team in the league?

Why do we leave a team's best shooter open continuously?

This team is really dumb, man. We don't have three players on the entire team with a high basketball IQ. Crawford will continue to blow by our guys, hit wide open shots, and probably finish with 35+.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush has been playing like **** lately, and Jordan farmer even worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The bench is in now (except for Odom) so let's see what they can do here to start the 4th...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Eddy Curry had 3 fouls at the half and only just now picked up his 4th foul...Damian said it correctly. We're a stupid basketball team. At least Curry is out right now...we should probably try to take advantage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...3 team fouls on the Lakers already and there's 10+ minutes left in the 4th...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aaaaaaaand...the Knicks now shoot free throws the rest of the way. Fantastic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I will be happy if Evans fouls out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why have we shot 23 threes? Someone please give me a valid reason.

Turiaf playing well for us...4/4 shooting.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even Phoenix with deadly shooters doesn't shoot as many threes as the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugly ugly defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Our point guard of Smush and farmer combined 3-15.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't foul Francis, it is same as giving up a dunk. That guys shoots over 90% from the free throw line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is about to be back in...hopefully some good comes of this.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So Phil doesn't put Kobe back after the time-out. Are we officially entering the Oden sweep takes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've shot 14 free throws...the Knicks have shot 28.

Good job Lakers...keep on not attacking the basket. 

Oh look...another three point miss...awesome!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

odom loves to shoot the three, why don't he just drive to the basket. He is a big guy who can play like point guard. Take advantage of that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil, I realize that you are *teaching* for the longrun, but do it on a game that I'm not watching. ****ing frustrating..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More free throws for the Knicks...man, I think WE might lose by double digits. Did I really predict Lakers would win by double digits? Their play is even making some of the fans stupid.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are getting drilled off the dribble. And now we're playing like Rudy T's Lakers. 3pt happy. my goodness. No inside presence at all.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing Smush is in the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rudy ball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We make a three, and then give up a three..down 4 with 6:34 left...good luck Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are gonna lose this game. We have got every one of the Knicks key players ignited. None are having bad games. Plus now we can't get going offensively other than desperation 3's.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now Francis is thrashing us. Insult to more insult.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Smush has been playing like **** lately, and Jordan farmer even worse.


Umm...its not just smush


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hard to imagine the season would unwind this badly.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Were going to be fine guys...we just need to lose to portland and the celtics at home before we figure our were good


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush with a three...and then a flagrant on Francis against Smush...good thing Smush didn't get hurt...

Smush ties it up...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If we loose this game, I would take back all the bad things I said about Stu jackson. Atleast that loss at NY and I had an excuse to console myself. We didn't have Kobe. I think, we would have lost that game with or without Kobe, If only Stu suspend Kobe again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with his first TO of the game, but he also gives the Lakers a 97-95 lead. Thank God...we're actually leading. 

Curry with a loose ball foul on the other end...and Mo Evans is going to the line for two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom picked up foul #5...looked like a bad call but I'd have to see the replay.

Lee going to the line for two to try and tie it up...Bynum has 5 fouls now, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo with a chance to tie the game here...better make the free throws.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom has been embarrasing to watch.. The team is about to be 3-8 since he's returned..  you tell me what the problem is.. also Frye just grabbed an easy o board against Bynum.. that's also happened a lot lately against Bynum.. no defense.. 

It'll be a miracle if they win.. Down what seems a lot but only 2 with 3 min to go


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thesedays watching the lakers play is worse than an inmate waiting for death sentence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 1 and it's their ball...chance to take the lead here...

Curry is back in the game with 1:45 left...Lakers blow a chance at the lead...Marbury with the charge...nice job Ronny!

A minute left and Kobe gets fouled and gets two free throws...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ties it with the first free throw...and a timeout is called.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gives the Lakers the lead!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Selfish Kobe Bryant refusing to pass to his crappy teammates

Kobe Bryant’s recent scoring binge may have catapulted the Los Angeles Lakers to a three-game win streak, but it’s only fueled his reputation as a selfish player who never passes.
“Yeah, I hear that a lot,” said Bryant. “That I need to pass and get my teammates involved more. But have you seen my teammates? Our starting point guard is someone named ‘Smush,’ for crying out loud. I could pass the ball every chance I get it and I’m not going to get more than four or five assists a night ‘cause I’m the only guy on the team who can make a shot.”
Lakers coach Phil Jackson said he pulled his star player aside last week to discuss his role on the team.
“I asked him if he would rather return this team to the playoffs and win a scoring title while building a reputation for being selfish, or improve his public persona while finishing dead-last in the Western Conference,” said Jackson. “He went with the former. And thank God, because if he hadn’t I would have had to come up with a way to work Chris Mihm into the offense. Even I’m not that smart.”


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How was that NOT a charge?! WTF?! Knicks take the lead...wow.

Kobe nails a jumper and we regain the lead!! Wow...can we get a ****ing rebound, though?!?!?!

Knicks take the lead off an alley-oop from Crawford to Curry...7.1 seconds left...Lakers down 107-106...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Spike Lee


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate bynum he doesn't have an ounce of hustle in his body. Gotta pull him in the clutch his defensive lapses are killing us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go...

Lakers lose. Odom shot the ball to end the game...I can't ****ing believe this. Wow...wow...wow...wow...wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrible last play


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

getting swept by the Knicks, lol.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** This ****...im Done With This...no More Games....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not going to watch another game until we win.

That last possession just proved that we aren't a team.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Where are our positive laker fans?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great execution. 

This is not fun at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow another bad loss. What kinda play was that by Phil Jackson.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

What.
Was.
That?

I'm just disgusted.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** this we are dropping fast....im not watching another ****ing lakers game until we ****ing make a trade....peace


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Well.. at least it is making the Kobe haters happy. If he plays like last year they said he is selfish, now they will say he can't win without Shaq.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are the worst team in the West...and it's not even close.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> **** this we are dropping fast....im not watching another ****ing lakers game until we ****ing make a trade....peace


Bye.

I really wish Kobe would get over this phase where he needs to be best buds with everybody. Blow up the lockerroom like last year. Bust some TVs. Being a pal is not being a leader, I don't care what the media says.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ouch. gawd the all-star break couldn't get here any sooner.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We'll be fine. LA will still make the playoffs regardless and make some noise right thurrr!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to just shoot the ball a ton of times...his teammates clearly suck...stop trying to make the media happy...take over the games from the get go...first quarter, second quarter, third quarter, and fourth quarter...not just two out of four quarters every game...this is ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm not going to watch another game until we win.
> 
> That last possession just proved that we aren't a team.


 

how will you know if we win? guess you won't watch one till _after_ we win?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Benching Odom would be a start.. well I think so.. benched Rad too would be another positive.. oh well I'm not the coach!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:|


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I really wish Kobe would get over this phase where he needs to be best buds with everybody. Blow up the lockerroom like last year. Bust some TVs. Being a pal is not being a leader, I don't care what the media says.


I think so too, I love how he's being diplomatic, patient and such but dude needs to unleash his frustration in his teammates privately. His good guy image is taking away what turly defines Kobe...a Killah!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bye.
> 
> I really wish Kobe would get over this phase where he needs to be best buds with everybody. Blow up the lockerroom like last year. Bust some TVs. Being a pal is not being a leader, I don't care what the media says.


We've got too damn many babies on the team. Can you imagine the reaction by Odom, Sasha, or Bynum if Kobe started chewing them out? They'd burst into tears and never be the same again. I said it before and I'll say it again, this team is going nowhere if Lamar is our second best player. He's not a winner, he's not dedicated, and his body language is terrible. Forget Kidd. I'll make a lateral move and deal Odom for the same type of player, only with more heart and determination.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> how will you know if we win? guess you won't watch one till _after_ we win?


LoL


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Benching Odom would be a start.. well I think so.. benched Rad too would be another positive.. oh well I'm not the coach!


And vanish Smush to wherever he came from? I am sure you can find some one better just like that.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I think so too, I love how he's being diplomatic, patient and such but dude needs to unleash his frustration in his teammates privately. His good guy image is taking away what turly defines Kobe...a Killah!


I don't like this new Kobe a bit. He shouldn't care about media and the haters. We fans will be happy with the old Kobe and stick by him.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I with you guys on this one. I hope Kobe goes off for 50+ vs. the cavs. Forget the assists for right now because the rest of the team has no confidence.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I think so too, I love how he's being diplomatic, patient and such but dude needs to unleash his frustration in his teammates privately. *His good guy image is taking away what turly defines Kobe...a Killah!*


exactly. kobe's all american approach to this team is not going anywhere, he needs to be more vocal in the locker room and on the court. you have a rare player like kobe being surrounded by someof the leagues most mentally weak players and this is what you have= a disaster.

i think a quicker solution is for the lakers to make some trade.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> I don't like this new Kobe a bit. He shouldn't care about media and the haters. We fans will be happy with the old Kobe and stick by him.



kobe's not doing this for the media. He's doing it because he trusts phil, and he thinks this is the only way they can win in the play-offs: by building everyone's confidence up. it's a slow, sometimes agonizing process, and it may or may not work out. but I guarentee you that kobe going 1 on 5 WILL NOT WORK against the suns/spurs/mavs etc...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we just lost to the New York Knickerbockers. 











For the second time this season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is bad really bad, I don't know how any lakers fan can think this is gonna be alright. 

I'm having a hard time understanding the mindset of some of the guys at this point. The last play of the game is a classic example of complete stupidity. odom doesn't look to be aggressive he just dribble around like he was dribbling out the clock. Just incredible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> kobe's not doing this for the media. He's doing it because he trusts phil, and he thinks this is the only way they can win in the play-offs: by building everyone's confidence up. it's a slow, sometimes agonizing process, and it may or may not work out. but I guarentee you that kobe going 1 on 5 WILL NOT WORK against the suns/spurs/mavs etc...


5-5 is even worse.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Is it OK to criticize Phil yet?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This new Kobe is some bullcrap quite frankly. He and PJ need to really have a conversation about what needs to be done and PJ needs to do the damn listening. he's always manipulating Kobe telling him what needs to be done maybe he needs to listen to Kobe now. Kobe can see it in the guys eyes now that they don't want it anymore. he needs to give them some confidence by having a huge game and getting us a win. 

he needs to come out and get 50 against the cavs and send the team home for the allstar break with a good feeling. 

Mitch has built this crap with solid talent but real soft players. We have too few real tough competitors and physical players. 

The teams after the allstar game that are gonna have success are gonna be the teams with real tough players. We're relying on Smush, Farmar, Bynum, Sasha, Vlad and odom neither of them have an ounce of real toughness or grit or rah rah mentality.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> kobe's not doing this for the media. He's doing it because he trusts phil, and he thinks this is the only way they can win in the play-offs: by building everyone's confidence up. it's a slow, sometimes agonizing process, and it may or may not work out. but I guarentee you that kobe going 1 on 5 WILL NOT WORK against the suns/spurs/mavs etc...


What you fail to realize Silk is we may not be in postion to challenee those teams. We aren't gonna beat them with this squad 5 on 5 .

We need some wins until the other guys come along. You can't fall apart and talk about guys getting confidence. Guys get confidence by having some success not by losing to bad teams yet feel they were a big part of the defeat. 

I think the whole idea that these particularly guys can win anything is questionable so having patience with losers might be an even bigger problem.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe Avery Johnson and PJ should switch for a month.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> This is bad really bad, I don't know how any lakers fan can think this is gonna be alright.
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding the mindset of some of the guys at this point. The last play of the game is a classic example of complete stupidity. odom doesn't look to be aggressive he just dribble around like he was dribbling out the clock. Just incredible.


Why the **** kobe didnt shoot the last shot if way beyond me. Im so ****ing disgusted with this ****ing team...for those of you who think we dont need kidd really hasnt been watching basketball


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been preaching this all year; Bynum has never performed great in the clutch defensively;....... *so why the Hell did Phil take Ronny out who was playing like he gave a damn and put Bynum in who hasn't don't **** against Curry at all this season!!!?* With Ronny in the lineup, the team even looked interested in playing defense!!! As a Coach, if you are in a game that you lable as a must-win then you have to stick with what works and Phil has not been doing that. He said that during the road trip he would do what is necesary to win but all he has done is yell more and only change strategies between games - not during the middle of the games when it most vital (via Cleveland where he took out Radmon who was the reason for the Lakers great play that game and never played him during the fourth quarter) -> 'Stick With What Works!!!!' The Lakers Don't need In-game challenges, they need WINS!!! Coach to WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's the thing...I'm not saying Kobe needs to take over in every game...some teams, it just doesn't work against (for example, the Suns). But when we play against a team with a much inferior record, Kobe can single handedly take the life out of that team and take their confidence level all the way down...

Against the Suns, Spurs, Mavericks, etc. he can be the role player because he won't be able to do it all by himself...but against these other teams, he needs to go old school and dominate.

This is the Kobe that I want back:

“I was just letting the shots fly. You know, I don't leave any bullets in the chamber.”

Let 'em fly Kobe...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> I've been preaching this all year; Bynum has never performed great in the clutch defensively;....... *so why the Hell did Phil take Ronny out who was playing like he gave a damn and put Bynum in who hasn't don't **** against Curry at all this season!!!?* With Ronny in the lineup, the team even looked interested in playing defense!!! As a Coach, if you are in a game that you lable as a must-win then you have to stick with what works and Phil has not been doing that. He said that during the road trip he would do what is necesary to win but all he has done is yell more and only change strategies between games - not during the middle of the games when it most vital (via Cleveland where he took out Radmon who was the reason for the Lakers great play that game and never played him during the fourth quarter) -> 'Stick With What Works!!!!' The Lakers Don't need In-game challenges, they need WINS!!! Coach to WIN!!!!!!


The man on your avatar knows something about strategy and will teach those scrubs some lessons about toughness.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even the Raptors have only one more loss than the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> I've been preaching this all year; Bynum has never performed great in the clutch defensively;....... *so why the Hell did Phil take Ronny out who was playing like he gave a damn and put Bynum in who hasn't don't **** against Curry at all this season!!!?* With Ronny in the lineup, the team even looked interested in playing defense!!! As a Coach, if you are in a game that you lable as a must-win then you have to stick with what works and Phil has not been doing that. He said that during the road trip he would do what is necesary to win but all he has done is yell more and only change strategies between games - not during the middle of the games when it most vital (via Cleveland where he took out Radmon who was the reason for the Lakers great play that game and never played him during the fourth quarter) -> 'Stick With What Works!!!!' The Lakers Don't need In-game challenges, they need WINS!!! Coach to WIN!!!!!!



great point about Bynum, he just doesn't have any hustle to his game Ronny would have dove on the floor for that last rebound. Instead we give up an alley oop for a game winner, totally incredible.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I think the whole idea that these particularly guys can win anything is questionable so having patience with losers might be an even bigger problem.



I don't buy that. And trust me, it's not blind faith. I don't think we're even close to contenders yet. but it's not wishful thinking that this team can compete. look at the end of last year and the begining of this season. when we had things rolling, we were capable of beating anyone. have we regressed? of course. we currently have NO presence inside, no ball-movement w/ our second unit (harldy any in our first unit), and last year's lamar. but I'm convinced that if kobe goes back to the dominant, volume scorer of old, we will regress even further. would we get a few more wins? MABYE. remember, it wasn't always a sure thing last season. the lakers are a ways from weathering this very heavy storm, but they will, I'm sure of it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I actually love the fact that we are losing as a team rather than losing as a one man show. Kobe's teammates can never...ever use the excuse of them not having an opportunity. Last year win or lose, everything falls into Kobe's shoulders.


Now when they go home watch the highlights and go back the following day to review what went wrong during film session, they have absolutely no one to blame but themselves for being incompetent and see how useless they are. Love it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> I don't buy that. And trust me, it's not blind faith. I don't think we're even close to contenders yet. but it's not wishful thinking that this team can compete. look at the end of last year and the begining of this season. when we had things rolling, we were capable of beating anyone. have we regressed? of course. we currently have NO presence inside, no ball-movement w/ our second unit (harldy any in our first unit), and last year's lamar. but I'm convinced that if kobe goes back to the dominant, volume scorer of old, we will regress even further. would we get a few more wins? MABYE. remember, it wasn't always a sure thing last season. the lakers are a ways from weathering this very heavy storm, but they will, I'm sure of it.


We were winning early because we had kwame and Luke and they along with Kobe odom and Smush had been through the war of last season's playoffs. They had developed that chemistry together on both ends. NOW we are missing those guys and are going to war with guys who weren't even part of our rotation last season. They're getting big minutes. 

Kobe taking over would restore some confidence in winning and thats what its all about it isn't about sharing for sharing sakes. 

MJ EVEN with a championship team with another Hall Of Fame player would score 40, 50 or 60 in getting W's and his team respected him for his effort. 

Kobe is in image rebuild mode so now he's jumping through hoops for the media and for Phil jackson. PJ needs to get a clue and realize that the current rotation has no history of success. They are all new and basically unproven. 

So Kobe isn't just a volume scorer he scores big numbers with precision. Most of his big games come with great efficiency hugh fg% etc etc. 

He needs to show leadership and carry the team.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Why the **** kobe didnt shoot the last shot if way beyond me. Im so ****ing disgusted with this ****ing team...for those of you who think we dont need kidd really hasnt been watching basketball



well that was a brief hiatus  

look man, it's not a matter of us not wanting him. It's just reality that we are not going to get him. you need trade value to trade for good players, and we just don't have any.

I'm by no means satisfied with our current roster, but I'm not going to rant about us NEEDING a trade right now. you can wish all you want dawg, forgive me for being realistic


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Whats pathetic is that were still only 5 games behind the 3rd seed...we need mass improvements..kwame needs to get his *** back in the game and i know luke will play well when he gets back...luke is a great player


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

You guys can blame me for this because I have predicted all of this in October. I said that the Lakers will start out very hot - pretty much elite. Then after a specific event (in this case; Odom's injuries which set a chain reaction of other injuries and chemistry issues), the Lakers will slow down then eventually hit rock bottom. BUT...I also said that the Lakers will recover in time to win about 47-50 games so the Lakers will get the act together


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> great point about Bynum, he just doesn't have any hustle to his game Ronny would have dove on the floor for that last rebound. Instead we give up an alley oop for a game winner, totally incredible.


I'm gonna be real about this: Ronny ain't sh*t either. A big, floppy loose-limbed bench warmer that flails around and sometimes gets lucky. 

I just want to know one thing: how come the Lakers never ever run two-man games with Odom and Kobe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Because Odom hasn't done much of anything lately...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> I'm gonna be real about this: Ronny ain't sh*t either. A big, floppy loose-limbed bench warmer that flails around and sometimes gets lucky.
> 
> I just want to know one thing: how come the Lakers never ever run two-man games with Odom and Kobe?


because odom is out there to get his..and he just thows it up near the basket and prays for the foul...which he never gets....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> I'm gonna be real about this: Ronny ain't sh*t either. A big, floppy loose-limbed bench warmer that flails around and sometimes gets lucky.
> 
> I just want to know one thing: how come the Lakers never ever run two-man games with Odom and Kobe?


No Ronny isn't a scrub but I agree about the Kobe lamar 2 man game thing. They did it to great success against the suns in the playoffs.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> We were winning early because we had kwame and Luke and they along with Kobe odom and Smush had been through the war of last season's playoffs. They had developed that chemistry together on both ends. NOW we are missing those guys and are going to war with guys who weren't even part of our rotation last season. They're getting big minutes.


exactly, and don't forget Lamar dominated Shawn Marion and was having an all-star caliber season before the injury. So my point is why panic NOW. I agree with you in the sense that kobe should look to take over a little more a little earlier in this stretch w/ the injuries and with a recovering Lamar. but going back to the "old" kobe is just not the solution. it would do more harm than good, in terms of the whole season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Silk D said:


> exactly, and don't forget Lamar dominated Shawn Marion and was having an all-star caliber season before the injury. So my point is why panic NOW. I agree with you in the sense that kobe should look to take over a little more a little earlier in this stretch w/ the injuries and with a recovering Lamar. but going back to the "old" kobe is just not the solution. it would do more harm than good, in terms of the whole season.


You're right...going back to the "old" Kobe isn't the solution...but there's certain games in which he needs to revert back to that Kobe and take over the damn game...even Lamar said it in the post-game tonight...he said that the one thing that will cure everything right now is a win...so if Kobe goes off in the next game and gets the win, even if his teammates aren't as involved, I think it will be a big boost to the team...

It seems like Kobe's struggling with the decision of when to take over and when he needs to get everyone involved...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> I'm gonna be real about this: Ronny ain't sh*t either. A big, floppy loose-limbed bench warmer that flails around and sometimes gets lucky.
> 
> I just want to know one thing: how come the Lakers never ever run two-man games with Odom and Kobe?


First of all you're missing the point. Ronny showed effort and contributed defensively down the stretch - Bynum did not. That's all. 

From what I see: Point (small) Forwards and Wingmans (shooting guards) don't run screens for each other in the triangle offense - the Wingman and Center runs screens for the point Guard; and the Point Guard, Center, and Power foward Runs screens for the Wingman. The Point Foward is left to creat his own shots unless if necesary the Center _breaks the traingle_ and sets are screen for the Point Forward.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> exactly, and don't forget Lamar dominated Shawn Marion and was having an all-star caliber season before the injury. So my point is why panic NOW. I agree with you in the sense that kobe should look to take over a little more a little earlier in this stretch w/ the injuries and with a recovering Lamar. but going back to the "old" kobe is just not the solution. it would do more harm than good, in terms of the whole season.


Its not about Panic its about realism. Lakers are in a desperate situation. they don't have that many proven vets to dig us out. Kobe is the guy he needs to do whaever it takes for us to get wins again its not about sharing for sharing sakes its about winning. If Kobe could score 50 a night and win us a title I'd be just as happy. Passing getting others involved all sounds good but when the others aren't stepping up and are playing uninspired and shook and you have the league's ultimate weapon then you have to cut him loose.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe again gushing about another teams players talking up Crawford. . I swear Kobe has lost his fight. They designed the play for odom to take that shot. PJ never designed plays for Pippen with MJ on the floor at the end. MJ would have screamed down PJ's throat. Kobe he's Mr. delusional nice guy.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> I can't believe we just lost to the New York Knickerbockers. For the second time this season.


I cant believe we beat you twice.....

Why is everyone so down on Odom???


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

Whats the deal with Odom?? Nobody on this team except Kobe, even shows passion to win...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

They've lost so many games, i forgot the how it feels to actually win...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> They've lost so many games, i forgot the how it feels to actually win...


Join the club bro.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Join the club bro.


Can I join, too?


----------

